# Nothing around Spain?



## JMAA (Sep 7, 2009)

Just for curiosity, I'd might ask why there are no furry conventions in Spain. Maybe the furry census just reaches the Americas?


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Sep 7, 2009)

Im in Canada and theres no furry conventions that I know of around Toronto.  Also, spain isnt really big on furries i guess.


----------

